# IFA REDFISH TOURS RETURN TO RUSKIN, FL Sept 14-15



## stardot (Jun 23, 2008)

IFA REDFISH TOURS RETURN TO RUSKIN, FLA.
IFA Florida West Division events set for Sept. 14-15

MOUNTAIN HOME, Ark. (Sept. 5, 2013) – Inshore anglers from across Florida and surrounding regions will converge at Ruskin, Fla., Sept. 14-15, for the final 2013 Florida West Division regular-season event of the IFA Redfish Tour Presented by Cabela’s and IFA Kayak Fishing Tour Presented by Hobie Fishing.

The IFA Redfish Tour Presented by Cabela’s will begin its activities on Friday, Sept. 13, with tournament registration from 5-7 p.m. at the Village Marina at Little Harbor (611 Destiny Dr., Ruskin, FL 33570) followed by the captain’s meeting. Anglers will launch from the marina at safe light on Saturday, Sept. 14. Check-in times will be assigned at Friday’s captain’s meeting with anglers returning to the marina for the weigh-in. 

Competitors in the IFA Kayak Fishing Tour Presented by Hobie Fishing will have registration from 6-7 p.m. with captains meeting to follow on Saturday, Sept. 14, at Village Marina at Little Harbor. Anglers will launch Sunday, Sept. 15, from the location of their choice and return to the marina for weigh-ins. Check in times will be announced at Saturday’s captain’s meeting. 

Continuing to draw inshore anglers from Texas to the Carolinas, both IFA Redfish Tours include five different divisions, each with a two-event regular season. With budget-friendly entry fees, the two tours offer opportunities to compete close to home while keeping anglers’ expenses to a minimum. 

Every regular-season IFA Redfish Tour presented by Cabela’s tournament winner will take home a fully loaded 2013 Ranger Banshee Extreme powered by a Yamaha Outboard, valued at $30,000. Winners of the IFA Kayak Fishing Tour presented by Hobie Fishing will win $1,500 guaranteed.

For more information or to become a member of the IFA, visit www.ifatours.com. To discover more about kayaking and Hobie Fishing go to www.hobiefishing.com. 

To contact Village Marina at Little Harbor, call (813) 645-3291. 

IFA events are made possible through the sponsorship and continued support of these well-respected brands: Hobie Fishing, Ranger Boats, Cabela's, Lucas Oil, Yamaha Outboards, RAM, Berkley Gulp!, Berkley Gulp! Alive!, PENN Reels, Spiderwire, Minn Kota, Humminbird, Power-Pole, Livingston Lures, Amphibia, Arctic Ice, Protect the Harvest, General Tire, Bob’s Machine Shop, Blue Point Fabrication, Powertex Group, Audubon Aquarium of the Americas and Village Marina at Little Harbor.


----------

